# Port forwarding doesn't work anymore?!



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey everyone!
I have a W7 PC 64 bit system and I've been trying to port forward the port 25565 for my Minecraft server. However for some reason (even after port forwarding the right one) people still can't connect. When I check on Open Port Check Tool - Test Port Forwarding on Your Router It still says that the port 25565 is closed!

I've even created an Inbound and Outbound rule in the Windows Firewall advanced settings. I use Avira Anti-vir fyi...

Please help!
I really don't know what to do anymore...

Thanks,
-HSC


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

Did you follow the instruction on port forward.com for your router? 

Modem and ISP router can block inbound ports. Check on your router that the internet and WAN port receives an IP that is public and not private. Private address usually indicate another NAT-router configured on the modem.

ISP can block inbound port, there is nothing you can do unless you upgrade your plan to allow hosting server.

If you would like, post a trace route to a popular site and paste the result.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Is your pc setup with a static ip or is it set to auto config.

May be that your pc has a new ip and the port forwarding is pointing to an old IP


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What is the exact make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Did this setup work before or are you trying to set this up for the first time?


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a Livebox DV-4210 WA and yes I followed exactly the steps from portforward.com (I've already done a lot of port forwarding before). Yes I've set my IP settings to automatic and since a few weeks the internet has been disconnecting a lot, thus changing my external IP quite often. Plus, this Livebox has a button that you have to press every time someone new wants to join the Wi-Fi connection, I think it has something to do with this...

FYI 6 months ago when I used to play MW2, the port forwarding was working fine.

-HSC


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

You can either set your ip to static and point the port forward to that ip

Or you can take note of your ip everytime you turn your pc on.

To get the IP - Run > Type cmd then type ipconfig/all

Take note of your IP address and type that into the router for the minecraft port.

You will have to redo this everytime your pc gets a new ip.


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I used my current IP in the portforward and it doesn't work...


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Either the IP is wrong or the router isnt doing its job properly

Reboot your router to factory settings + unplug for 30 seconds the whole shibang and retry the port forward.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If port forwarding still doesn't work after the the factory default reset, try putting the computer in the DMZ mode of the router.


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

What happens when I reset my router? Do I lose some important stuff or something? How can I reboot it please?

Thanks for the current help guys,
-HSC


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you have configured anything in the router, resetting it to factory default settings will erase those settings. However, after the rest everyting can be re-configured. Take a paper clip, and push it in the reset button at the back of the router for 10-15 seconds. Then restart network devices and try port forwarding again. 

If you have a static IP address set up on your computer, that will remain the same. However, if your private IP address is dynamic then you will need to find your new IP address using the method IT-Barry posted.


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm going to reset my router but I have no idea if I have a static IP. I assume I don't have one since I've never manipulated anything related to this... Will getting a static IP help in all this stuff? If so, how can I get one?

Thanks,
-HSC


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Assinging a static IP address to your computer means that it will not change even after resetting the router. This guide expalins how to setup a static IP address.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Something that is missing from that article is the consideration that you need to edit the dhcp scope on the router to not include that ip address so you don't end up with a ip conflict.

For example you have a dhcp scope x.x.x.50-100. You can use a ip you assign to the workstation from below 50 or above 100.

I suspect you broke port fowarding when you set the pc to get a dhcp ip.

Before setting your router to factory defaults I would suggest you go to either portforward.com or shields up! and do port tests after configuring the workstations static ip as well as confirming that static ip is the one being forwarded to in the router.


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Wand3r3r!
I didn't reset my router. But I'm going to try to get a static IP then do the port forwarding again and I'll do the testing 

Thanks!
-HSC


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

BIG NEWS!
I went to my friend's house and tried turning on the server (I have a laptop). Same thing, port forwarding didn't work, canyouseeme.org says port 25565 is not open! It has to do with a program or the anti-virus / firewall on my PC. I have avira anti-vir (free version) and I use the normal firewall from Windows...

-HSC


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

On my desktop the portforwarding is working! So it's definitely something on my laptop 

-HSC


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The same ports can only be opened to one computer at a time.
But in any case, if you are fine with playing on the desktop feel free to mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

My desktop is really ******... I just wanted to see if it was my internet or not. So what do I do on my laptop?

-HSC


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You stated the ports are open on the laptop, correct?


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

I followed the steps from portforward.com and even made rules for the Windows Firewall. I'm quite sure it has to do with something on my laptop and not router/modem cause I even tested it at a friend's house and it didn't work.

-HSC


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry I had misread what you stated initially. I thought at first you had said you got it working on the laptop. 
Since the ports can only be open to one network device at a time, did you make sure to switch IP addresses for the port entries?


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah I changes the IP address from the router settings. I checked using CMD-ipconfig and looked at the IPv4 address. 

-HSC


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What anti-virus is installed on the laptop?


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

Avira Anti-vir, the free anti virus on Avira's website 

-HSC


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok. Try using a wired connection to the router. Your internal IP address may change with switching to a wired connection, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"even made rules for the Windows Firewall"
"I've even created an Inbound and Outbound rule in the Windows Firewall advanced settings"


I would say this is the source of the problem. I never have had to alter the windows firewall when port forwarding. If doing ICS then yes but otherwise no.

disable windows firewall as a short term test. I do not recommend running without a software firewall


----------



## HSCinema (Jan 4, 2011)

I created the Inbound and Outbound rule because the port forwarding wasn't working. I tried without Windows Firewall and it didn't work...

-HSC


----------



## DEFCON2 (Aug 9, 2011)

:upset::upset:I am really pissed, Iv tried everything, extensive port forwarding programs, Airport Util, please, someone help! i have anti-virus, iv tried shutting it down. oh im using an Airport Extreme, and my server address (which is what im trying to hook up) is 76.176.60.176. please someone help!!!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

DEFCON2 said:


> :upset::upset:I am really pissed, Iv tried everything, extensive port forwarding programs, Airport Util, please, someone help! i have anti-virus, iv tried shutting it down. oh im using an Airport Extreme, and my server address (which is what im trying to hook up) is 76.176.60.176. please someone help!!!


Can you post the make and model of both your modem and router? Also, what application are you trying to forward for?


----------



## DEFCON2 (Aug 9, 2011)

I dont know about my modem but my router is an Airport Extreme V.7.5.2
The application im trying to port forward for is Minecraft


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Inside the router's configuration page, does it list its internal IP address and the WAN/Internet IP address?


----------

